

RentABuild – 3D Printer Rental - LastZactionHero
http://rentabuild.com

======
dailen
That's freakin awesome, wish they had a little more transparency about base
pricing. I like the idea of renting a printer but if it's like $200 for a week
then I'd hate to waste their time preparing a quote :-\

~~~
LastZactionHero
Thanks! We're running our pilot program now in the Denver/Boulder area,
renting a Makerbot Replicator 5 for $150/week. This is all subject to change
as we figure out the market.

Your comment is already super helpful, but feel free to sign up and help us
gauge where people want to rent, and for how much. It's definitely not wasting
our time.

